# Free March Madness APP



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I was having problems with the App when it first was released, but today it worked beautifully after an update.  The U. of Arizona was playing against Texas this afternoon.  Our local TV channel here in Tucson showed the beginning of the game and then went back to the Ohio game, which was lackluster at best.  The new App saved the day and we were able to watch the whole game on the iPad. So much nicer than listening to the game on the radio.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

It's a great app.

Do you not have cable or satellite though?  Every game is on TV this year split around CBS, TBS, TNT and TruTV.

So I've only used the App when there were 3 games on at the same time that were close--put the main one I want to watch on the big screen, another on the Laptop streaming from the free CBS March Madness on Demand site and one on the iPad using the app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to the app for those interested:
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ncaa-march-madness-on-demand/id423246594?mt=8

Betsy


----------

